

Ebay history of Norway attacker Anders Behring Breivik  - booz

His ebay profile page:<p>http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewFeedback2&#38;userid=andrewbrei&#38;ftab=AllFeedback<p>"The Sunday Telegraph, which said it investigated thousands of online transactions over a seven-month period, has reported that Anders Behring Breivik used eBay to procure sulphur powder, which the newspaper described as a key ingredient for the bomb that exploded in Oslo, killing eight people.
The Sunday Telegrah also said that Breivik, under the username "andrewbrei," used eBay to order a drill press vice, a full-face respirator and a "hazmat" suit."
======
duncan_bayne
And before eBay, terrorists used hardware stores and agricultural suppliers.
Nothing new here, all that's changed is the name of the vendor.

------
Natsu
Well, given that eBay is public and we now know what to look for, anyone
worried about this can datamine the site to see which users are buying lots of
suspicious items.

